# Dave from Mississippi Gulf Coast



## papadave (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I have been smoking with a New Braunfels Bandera for several years. Mostly turkey and fish. Haven't been real serious about it till now. 
Never smoked butts until I tried two after reading this forum. Wow I'm hooked now! They were great. Received lots of compliments on them. This forum is what I have been needing for smoking info. Can't wait to try some Fatties and ABT's. 
I have a Primo Oval Jr. ordered. Seems like it is taking forever waiting for it. I will keep posting and include pics when I cook. Thanks to all of you for all the help and information.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome,glad you jpined. keep readen and post some of your experiences, so we can learn and help.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 7, 2007)

welcome to smf. that bandera is a good smoker. did we mention we love the Qview ????? looking forward to your posts.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Dave! Welcome to SMF. You're gonna love this place. Ask any questions you have and be sure to bring us some pics when you smoke


----------



## mossymo (Oct 7, 2007)

papadave
Welcome to SMF !!!

Be sure and post pic's of your smoker in action !!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Dave!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...

Be sure to make *plenty* of those ABT 's...They'll disappear right before your eyes!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Dave, glad you found us!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome! 
Looking forward to your Qview!


----------



## shallman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Folks-
  This is a fine site. I'm looking forward to participating.
   Not much to say about myself:
   I live in North Carolina; been cooking outside forever (I've got some age);
      but have been smoking about 5 years.

   Someone may be interested in the hybrid rig I'm using. Couldn't have
      been simpler to put together-just stuck the ring burner in the box.
      Took about two minutes. The burner's a little bit of overkill but its
      what I had. There are many pretty inexpensive ones out there.
   Hope the pix aren't too slow downloading.

                                                    Take care,
                                                         SHallman


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice quick mod shallman. Welcome to SMF.


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 7, 2007)

welcome to SMF Dave :)  You will love this place, everything you need to know :)


----------



## big-fokker (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum PapaDave






  Dig your heels in and soak up some of this good info that our fellow SMF'ers have to give.

B-F


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, I see in your profile you like RC. I built for many years for my son( he was the pilot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and other people around the area. The biggest I built was a Extra 300L with 103" wingspan, 100cc engine with a 28" prop.
I know you will enjoy this forum


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family


----------



## meowey (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## chadpole (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF,Papadave . You will enjoy what is going on here. Happy smoking!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF,Shallman. I like that set up. I use a turkey frier burner in some of my setups. I just have to get around to posting pictures of some of my rigs. Did you ever go to Roll Call and introduce yourself to everyone. If so I missed it. Happy smoking!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 8, 2007)

*Hello sir, welcome, and nice set up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Did you get the burner out of a used 747, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  haha, just kidding, I imagine your burner doesn't put out near the BTU's as a turkey fryer does it?  We just gotta have toys to play with. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Shallman! It sounds like you've already been busy finding out what a great place this forum is. Looking forward to seeing your Q-view and hearing about your experiences. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Dave, and thanks for joining the SMF. Looking forward to your Q experiences and views too!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'll be waiting to see those Q-Views!


----------

